# Saying farewell



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks like we are parting ways with our 10' SE. Selling it to friend for $10k (about $1k less than kbb value). We are stepping up to a Mercedes Metris 8 passenger. Thanks for the help here and there. Hopefully the new owners will join. Take care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serega12 (Sep 14, 2013)

Farewell!  post pictures of the Mercedes!


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Will do, our crouton only had 55 k on it and served us well. We pick up the Merc next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet new ride. Hope you enjoy it. Hate to see you go from here though. Thanks for contributing over the years.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

So after 2 months and 2k miles, extremely happy with our choice. I still have to get into my photobucket to post some pics, but the van is awesome, no regrets and none of the Chryco down sides of the Routan. For anyone considering a new van, take a hard look at the Merc. Ours has almost every available option and it was less than a fully equipped Pacifica. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## outlawtartan (Feb 18, 2010)

Volvos Rock said:


>


Interested in how you like the two door option vice the standards "hatch". Also I know my wife's Routan will be replaced next year and she really likes the Pacifica....how is fully loaded Metris compared to a comp. Pacifica?


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

We had the dealer go to MA, for this van. We wanted and are happy with the swing doors compared to the lift gate. The gate on these is large, and we wouldn't have been able to open it in our garage. 

It is a commercial van, so it may be viewed as a little spartan, but again that was desired by us. The pleather is much nicer than our kraut and there is so much more room on the inside, in the same footprint, it's like a Tardis. 

I have no qualms stating what we paid, it was $42,250. That was everything, out the door plus extras. 

The extras were, installed DVD system and 4 sets of headphones, extra set (4) steel wheels for snow tires, mats for 4 rows, front mud flaps and vent visors. 

Ours has every option except one safety package that included blind spot and the like. 

My understanding is that a fully optioned Pacifica will be around $50k. 

While the euro cars are maintenance whores, they generally cost less over the long haul, if maintained properly, or at least that's been my experience. I fully expect a 20 year service life out of this van without major issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Every time I think I'm done I think of more....there is 6 real seats in the back, the seating position for driver/front passenger is better, handling, turning radius, looks.....

My only complaints are, no available center console, no led exterior lighting and the passenger side rear view mirror sucks.....All three of those can be easily remedied by ordering Euro parts when I stop being cheap....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new Mercedes.

We just sold our beloved '09 SEL, with 100,800 miles. Got about 1K over KBB on a private sale, probably because the car was a cosmetic gem.

Replacement is a 2014 CPO Chrysler T&C 30th Anniv. Edition, with 20K and everything but a sunroof. Also in Black. We checked out the Pacifica and decided it wasn't for us. So far, so good and it cost us about $13 K out of pocket. 

Enjoyed the 'People's Chrysler' Forum. I hope the Chrysler one is as informative. Auf Wiedersehn.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

cscsc said:


> ...Enjoyed the 'People's Chrysler' Forum. I hope the Chrysler one is as informative. Auf Wiedersehn.


I recommend the forum at chryslerminivan.net


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

1.5 year update, currently at 17k miles, still very happy with the Merc!

ETA:and our Croutan is still going strong for the new owners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

And forgot, found a Chryco center console like the upgraded one I put in the Croutan, but black and installed it in the Merc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SharkGuitar (May 20, 2018)

I just happened to watch this video a few weeks ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa8kHgmZIiQ&t=922s


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

SharkGuitar said:


> I just happened to watch this video a few weeks ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa8kHgmZIiQ&t=922s


Yeah that guys an idiot. We wanted utilitarian and got it. It is way ahead of a regular minivan in interior space which we needed more than anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gtigtigtigtigtigti (Oct 9, 2004)

*Still Happy?*

First of all, thank you for buying a vehicle that has an actual color. I am so sick of black, white, and silver. Sometimes, in heavy traffic, I feel like I am in a black-and-white movie. Metris is a handsome van and it looks good in brown, although it might cause confusion for somebody who is expecting a UPS delivery. Consider getting custom license plates NOT UPS. I have been researching small vans and I was zeroing in on the Metris Passenger until I read about problems in a forum on it. The passenger-side mirror is complained about a lot and I think somebody found out that a wide-angle version (just the glass part) is available in Latvia (or was it Estonia?) and it can be ordered from M-B dealers there and substituted. They said that some US dealers would swap out the mirror just to make a Metris sale. The European version of the Metris is the Vito. There were lots and lots of complaints about tire wear. It seems that tires only last about 16k miles. Vito forums are full of tire wear complaints, too. How are your tires holding up?


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry just saw this, tire wear is ok, except the outer edge of front right. That was corrected with an alignment using updated specs. 

My dealer replaced the mirror glass at no charge and the ones from mid 17’ on were shipped with the right mirror. 

Currently at 24k miles and still happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

